# EuroSport K9



## OPTIMUS_PRIME (Jan 30, 2017)

First off I'd like to thanks everyone for their input on the forum. Places like this make the "research" part of finding the right breeder so much easier. 


Ill try to keep this as short as possible. I am searching for a working line all black male, preferably a puppy or very young adult. I have spent the last few month reading through the forums and getting everyone's opinion and insight. I took the advice and have been looking local (up to 250 miles drive or a short flight) and I have come up short in finding what I am looking for. A puppy would be great but no one local as recommended has one, then the older they get im limited to someone who began bite development and marker training. 


As I expanded my search I came across EuroSport K9 which I remember from when I was looking about 8 years ago. I have found some information on the forum (not to bring up anyone's personal life) that he and his wife Taunya split and Josef took over the business. Since that time the information seems very limited and I was curious if anyone has recent experience in dealing with them.




As an FYI I have only found 1 negative post and it was the same post in two different locations. For every bad experience that gets posted there has to be 10 more that go unmentioned right?


I have family in Hungary which im visiting next month, so depending on the feedback I would plan a trip as well.


Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Mike Diehl has a really really good looking 11 week old male for sale - he posted it on facebook today....

Lee


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

wolfstraum said:


> Mike Diehl has a really really good looking 11 week old male for sale - he posted it on facebook today....
> 
> Lee


 You know Mike Diehl. I talked to him about a pup before I found out Athena was available. I always kind of thought that if I ever got another pup he would be one of the people I contact.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

how do you view this pup Lee?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

carmspack said:


> how do you view this pup Lee?


Posted it on facebook....you need to get on fb Carmen!!! You'd have a blast


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

lol -- I have a dog named Blast - does that count -- 
I know -- but I don't have the time -- try my best with one on one -- 

saphire has tried, Shaw has tried -- I think I am at capacity right here lol .

I like Mike Diehl . Like his taste in dogs.


----------



## OPTIMUS_PRIME (Jan 30, 2017)

wolfstraum said:


> Mike Diehl has a really really good looking 11 week old male for sale - he posted it on facebook today....
> 
> Lee




Thanks, I don't have Facebook but I sent mike an email request for information.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

As of last night that pup was sold. Was a super nice looking pup.


----------



## OPTIMUS_PRIME (Jan 30, 2017)

lhczth said:


> As of last night that pup was sold. Was a super nice looking pup.




Yes puppy is sold but mike has a trained young adult that seems to check all the boxes for me. So this raises some more questions for me, young adult vs puppy. At first I wanted to be part of the entire process, as I developed as a handler the puppy would progress in their training. 


Not sure if this is a "whats the best car" question but id like to weigh out the pros and cons options.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Not surprised - black puppies that good looking are not common or easy to find


Lee


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Go see the young dog. I have sold quite a few young dogs over the years. You avoid the house breaking part, the teething part and can see what you are getting in the dog. If you like the dog it could be the perfect solution for you.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

lhczth said:


> Go see the young dog. I have sold quite a few young dogs over the years. You avoid the house breaking part, the teething part and can see what you are getting in the dog. If you like the dog it could be the perfect solution for you.


Another plus with a young adult vs a puppy is you can have hip and elbow X-rays done or at least get decent prelims depending on the dog's age.

Puppies are always a crapshoot.


----------



## OPTIMUS_PRIME (Jan 30, 2017)

zetti said:


> Another plus with a young adult vs a puppy is you can have hip and elbow X-rays done or at least get decent prelims depending on the dog's age.
> 
> Puppies are always a crapshoot.




He was older than I was originally planning but based on the reviews of mike and the comment I have seen on people past experiences. I felt much more comfortable with him then I have with anyone else. We went ahead on verbally agreed on the 20 month old all black GSD he has, cant wait to pick him up next month and meet with mike.


Thanks everyone for the input!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

wow - would love to hear about this male .


----------



## OPTIMUS_PRIME (Jan 30, 2017)

Just as an FYI and not sure if it has been mentioned before but I thought I shared my finding since I didn't see it anywhere when doing my research. When first looking CPI in Massachusetts kept popping up, they seem to spend a fair amount on advertising. I guess the benefits of selling PPD for 35k + allows you to do these things.


BUT! the kicker is when inquiring about a dog he was sending me videos and documents of dogs under Josef from EuroSports care. The best part was the sales contract.... if CPI is acting as a broker they have no control over the items they outline on their own contract. 


I think I'd rather give my bank account info through email to a kidnapped princess in Nigeria..:grin2:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

LOL LOL There are many many many brokers who advertise sales dogs at exorbitant prices!!!! I knew of a dog for sale in Germany through a friend for about E4000 a few years back....then I saw him on 2 brokers sites here for E15000 and US 25000....he ended up at a big name trainers and was then advertised for sale for less than those prices, sold 3 times in US and finally lost track of him....he was for sale - according to my original information due to serious serious handler aggression....gorgeous dog - and once in a while I see a dog floating around with his name in their pedigree (and no, not Boban Grauen Monstadt!)

A friend knows, and introduced me to, a Czech helper trainer who started (even titled one of them) and sold 2 dogs to/through the original Eurosport - both dogs won Nationals and went to worlds.....amazing at what prices brokers/dealers end up with when they buy started and trained dogs and promote them or put them in the right hands here.


Lee


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I used to be of the same mindset. PPDs are over priced.
That is until I had to buy insurance, establish euro contacts, buy dogs some of which don't turn out, pay customs and shipping, overhead to house dogs, vet care, training time, food, and that doesnt even cover health guarantees and training preformance guarantee if you want to stay in business.
Yep, 35k sounds like it's in the ball park for a trained dog..or buy a puppy and do it yourself.

Eurosport has sent some very nice dogs over here for some decent prices from what I recall him charging.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> I used to be of the same mindset. PPDs are over priced.
> That is until I had to buy insurance, establish euro contacts, buy dogs some of which don't turn out, pay customs and shipping, overhead to house dogs, vet care, training time, food, and that doesnt even cover health guarantees and training preformance guarantee if you want to stay in business.
> Yep, 35k sounds like it's in the ball park for a trained dog..or buy a puppy and do it yourself.
> 
> Eurosport has sent some very nice dogs over here for some decent prices from what I recall him charging.



it was not a PPD....it was an IPO3 dog, BSP competed....

Lee


----------



## OPTIMUS_PRIME (Jan 30, 2017)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> I used to be of the same mindset. PPDs are over priced.
> That is until I had to buy insurance, establish euro contacts, buy dogs some of which don't turn out, pay customs and shipping, overhead to house dogs, vet care, training time, food, and that doesnt even cover health guarantees and training preformance guarantee if you want to stay in business.
> Yep, 35k sounds like it's in the ball park for a trained dog..or buy a puppy and do it yourself.
> 
> Eurosport has sent some very nice dogs over here for some decent prices from what I recall him charging.


I wasn't knocking eurosport by any means. I was simply stating all the items you listed for 35k cant be guaranteed from a broker here in the states when they are just up charging a 5k dog to 35k. Josef has very reasonable priced dogs but its a crap shoot to know what you're getting.


----------

